# Test kits



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Had a watts Backflow test kit that broke this winter . I was looking online and saw acugauge they are half the price but was not sure if they are junk or not


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Never heard, Mid-west 830 and watts TK-99E here and 90% use the Midwest.


----------

